# Hurricane Lake ??



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Anybody catching fish there? I'm thinking of going camping there next weekend and drowning some worms. Maybe Jason you can stop by and I'll be at the camper this time.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

They've been wearing out monster gills at Brooks Hines. 13-14 bag weighting over 20lbs.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks splittine, Might have to camp at Karick or Open Pond and go to Brook Hines. I do hate the dirt road into Hurricane. Makes the camper nasty.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I'd do Open Pond..... I heard from a source that Karick is now going to be a reservation camping area now??? Let me know brother...I'm working this weekend, but might be able to slide by in the PM! May have to go to Hilltop tomorrow night fer some crawdads!!!!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Donut slayer said:


> Thanks splittine, Might have to camp at Karick or Open Pond and go to Brook Hines. I do hate the dirt road into Hurricane. Makes the camper nasty.


Camp at the north end. It has a paved road now. No blue gills bedding, but the shellcrackers bedded all last week. Probably a few more around.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Jason said:


> Yeah, I'd do Open Pond..... I heard from a source that Karick is now going to be a reservation camping area now??? Let me know brother...I'm working this weekend, but might be able to slide by in the PM! May have to go to Hilltop tomorrow night fer some crawdads!!!!


All Florida Forest Service campgrounds are going to a reservation system - online - soon. There will be a minimum of 10% of campsites held off the system for walk ups.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Donut slayer said:


> Thanks splittine, Might have to camp at Karick or Open Pond and go to Brook Hines. I do hate the dirt road into Hurricane. Makes the camper nasty.


Road is paved now... it's nice!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Brooks is just 10 minutes from Hurricane. Why would you do Open Pond? I just don't see the appeal.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

GatorBane said:


> Brooks is just 10 minutes from Hurricane. Why would you do Open Pond? I just don't see the appeal.



Although I am on the terrorist hot list fer Open Pond (long story):blink:, I like it better because there are several ponds to fish and it's just a clean place to stay....:thumbsup:


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> All Florida Forest Service campgrounds are going to a reservation system - online - soon. There will be a minimum of 10% of campsites held off the system for walk ups.


I wish they had done this years ago JoeZ. Nothing more disappointing than loading everything up and not being able to find a spot at Bear, Hurricane or Karick! Had to stay at Krull opening weekend of hunting season one year because we waited until Wednesday to pull up. Set up the week before after that!

Thankfully I have my own place to camp as of last season so issue during hunting season but summertime it's nice staying at the lake and leaving your boat in the water.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

fla_scout said:


> I wish they had done this years ago JoeZ. Nothing more disappointing than loading everything up and not being able to find a spot at Bear, Hurricane or Karick! Had to stay at Krull opening weekend of hunting season one year because we waited until Wednesday to pull up. Set up the week before after that!
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully I have my own place to camp as of last season so issue during hunting season but summertime it's nice staying at the lake and leaving your boat in the water.




I remember spring break at Bear when the kids were little I always hauled the camper up on the Tuesday before and paid for about 4 days that we weren't there just to get a decent spot. Reservations woulda been nice. We always had a bad experience at Bear, hope I don't ever have to go there again


----------

